# Sensor zur Füllstandskontrolle bei Schüttgut



## docauto (2 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich brauche für eine Abfallband einen Sensor der bei erreichen einer Höhe ein Signal bringt.
Medium: Grassamenabfall, Erde viel Staub

Zur Zeit ist ein Kapazitiver Sensor drin. Der kommt aber durch den vielen
Staub durcheinander.

Hatte an Ultraschall gedacht. Kennt jemand einen Sensor welcher auch in staubiger Umgebung gut funktioniert.

er soll nur einen Grenzwert überwachen.

Grüße


----------



## Junior (2 September 2011)

Schau mal bei *Endress*+*Hauser* rein. die sind nicht billig haben aber detailiertes Fachwissen und einen guten Service.
Wenn es sich um ein Abfallband handelt ist Dein Kunde ja nicht generell arm. Da kann man wohl eher von Geiz reden.


----------



## docauto (2 September 2011)

Hi Junior

das hat nichts mit Arm zu tun. Der Abfall ist Erde und Unkräuter welches aus dem Grassamen gesiebt werden. 
Ich werd mal bei E+H vorbei schauen.


----------



## Sockenralf (2 September 2011)

Hallo,

Vega ist hier auch nicht schlecht (und wahrscheinlich auch günstiger)


MfG


----------



## -V- (2 September 2011)

Ultraschallsensoren in allen Varianten findest du auch bei Pepperl und Fuchs.

Wir haben von denen einige Einsatz und hatten bisher keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Klärmolch (2 September 2011)

Hi,
NIVUS ist auch mal ein Blick wert.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MSB (3 September 2011)

Also wenns nur um einen Grenzwert geht, kann ich auch Microsonic empfehlen:
http://microsonic.de/de/Produkte/micplus.htm

Habe damit in diversen Applikationen gute Erfahrungen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Deltal (3 September 2011)

Alternativ werfe ich mal ne Wägezelle für das Band in den Raum..


----------



## Lebenslang (3 September 2011)

Bei losen wechselnden Schüttgütern habe wir die besten Erfahrungen mit Drehflügelmeldern gemacht. Das Schüttgut blockiert den Drehflügel und im Sensor wird ein Mikroschalter betätigt. 
Unser Typ: Hersteller UWT  RN3000
http://www.uwt.de/de/produkte/grenzstanderfassung/rotonivo/rotonivo-3000.html?no_cache=1


----------



## Ing_Lupo (3 September 2011)

Ich bevorzuge Ultraschall. 
Es gibt da diverse Hersteller für
Schüttgüter. Bis 8 m Reichweite.

Allerdings muss erst die Schallausbreitung
überprüft werden. 

Ing Lupo


----------



## o.s.t. (4 September 2011)

Ultraschall ist meist sehr gut angebracht für (kaltes) Schüttgut. 

Hat aber Einschränkungen bei stark wärmestrahlenden Umgebungen und ebenso wenn Blasluft (Pressluftdüse) in den Schallweg kommt

o.s.t.


----------



## docauto (7 September 2011)

Danke an alle

hatte leider einwenig Probleme mit dem Internet. Konnte jetzt erst alle Beiträge lesen.
Ich werd es mal mit einem Ultraschall Sensor probieren.

Grüße 
Docauto


----------

